# Help in the Cheesehead state



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone within short driving distance of Montfort, WI and willing to look at a tractor???

I found a low-houred IH 766 blackstripe that I might be seriously interested in.

I hate asking Packer fans for help but its just over 5 hour drive from where I live in the great state of Minnesota!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Anyone within short driving distance of Montfort, WI and willing to look at a tractor???
> 
> I found a low-houred IH 766 blackstripe that I might be seriously interested in.
> 
> I hate asking Packer fans for help but its just over 5 hour drive from where I live in the great state of Minnesota!


It's your lucky Day there Mr Viking Fan .. I'am 6 miles from Montfort I HATE the Packers ,I know the IH tractors like the back of my Hand .. I think I saw it on CL the other day.. I can Help you out PM me with what you are thinking and if you have spoke with the seller... By the way A Bears Fan will treat you fair., But I've leaned you got to travel undercover around here.. I'll see if I can borrow a foam cheese head , if I go look it over for ya.. but only would do something that low for a fellow Haytalk member though


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks snowball! I sent you a message. Let me know when you have a chance to take a look. There is a White 2-85 with a nice cab for $2000 less not far from me so that might be a pretty good option if the 766 doesn't look like the right fit.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I can say that the 766s were good tractors, at least the diesels. Good power, reliable, good fuel efficiency, good cold starters. My dad bought one in the mid eighties. For a time it was his big tractor. It now has close to 14,000 hours.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That 766 may have had a turbo added to it because it appears to have a turbo filter mounted ahead of the 2 engine oil filters like our 686 has. I don't think a 766 came with a turbo.

The hours seem a bit low from just looking at the outward appearance. It says 2630 hours on a working Tach. I wonder if the tach has been changed.

According to this if it has an IH turbo it's rare.

http://www.redpowermagazine.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=67941


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Grateful11, the filter you see on the craigslist 766 is a coolant conditioner/filter. All but the earliest 66s had them, and those that were sold without them were supposed to have them retrofitted. The primary purpose of the filter was to add an anti cavitation additive to the coolant. The 66s were notorious for liner cavitation if the coolant was not properly treated.

The 766 never had a turbo from the factory.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Grateful11, the filter you see on the craigslist 766 is a coolant conditioner/filter. All but the earliest 66s had them, and those that were sold without them were supposed to have them retrofitted. The primary purpose of the filter was to add an anti cavitation additive to the coolant. The 66s were notorious for liner cavitation if the coolant was not properly treated.
> 
> The 766 never had a turbo from the factory.


I gotcha. Strange that's it's mounted in the same place as the M&W turbo filter on the our 686.

Here's why I was thinking what I thinking.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I bet if I could climb my silo right now I could see that 766 that's how close it is to me... I'll get it looked over for you Hohelund .. ... Greatful that's a sharp 686.. I guess I've never seen a turbo filter before,


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been emailing back and forth a little bit with the current owner. He told me 2680 hours and "not one oil leak around the engine". from the pictures I was wondering if someone threw a coat of paint on it.

A neighbor of mine runs all white tractors. He swears by them. He thinks the drivetrain and rear end are stronger. The 2-85 close by is tempting. Asking price is also $2000 less plus it has a cab. but it has around 7000 hours.

Thanks again, snowball


----------

